# IMAGE Skincare VITAL C hydrating eye recovery gel



## Dawn (Aug 30, 2018)

Give your eyes a day full of relaxation and recovery with the help of *IMAGE Skincare VITAL C hydrating eye recovery gel*. This cooling gel formula soothes the delicate eye area and improves the signs of aging with ultra-hydrating hyaluronic acid, wrinkle-altering peptides and nourishing antioxidants. Featuring proprietary Collagen Recovery Complex, the eye recovery gel helps to firm skin, improve elasticity and diminish dark circles and puffiness. ($44; IMAGESkincare.com.)


----------



## sarahusa (Sep 25, 2018)

1 of the best product ever


----------

